
The $1 Billion Home Is Complete - paulsb
http://www.good.is/post/the-1-billion-home-is-complete/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+good%2Flbvp+%28GOOD+Main+RSS+Feed%29
======
ilmare
With its vertical design and standard supported blocks stacked on each other
it looks like overgrown construction from the slums. Would be interesting to
see interior design. It's very hard to believe in $1B budget, you have to try
really hard to waste that much money.

